# Gold recovery from HDD Pins. Which is the best process?



## kalseo (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Gold Refining Forum friends,

I am new to gold recovery/refining and I am just starting, so my question might sounds silly. 

What is the best method to recover gold from gold plated pins. I refer to gold plated pins from hard disks. Recently bought more than 30 HDDs very cheap and I think to process the pins.

Kind regards
Kal


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 16, 2013)

Pins from 30 HDD contain not enough gold to start a process. You can expect round about 1-2 g from 1 kg of good pins. The processes would be AP or sulfuric cell, - depending on the quality of the gold plating, - but this will not help you. What will help you is forget all you have seen on youtube or believe to know, reading the guided tour, Hoke's book, Ammens book, using the GRF search and some weeks or month - depeding on your knowledge, only reading. Welcome to the best source of knowlegde and help about refining!


----------



## kalseo (Jun 16, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> Pins from 30 HDD contain not enough gold to start a process. You can expect round about 1-2 g from 1 kg of good pins. The processes would be AP or sulfuric cell, - depending on the quality of the gold plating, - but this will not help you. What will help you is forget all you have seen on youtube or believe to know, reading the guided tour, Hoke's book, Ammens book, using the GRF search and some weeks or month - depeding on your knowledge, only reading. Welcome to the best source of knowlegde and help about refining!



Thanks mate, yeah I certainly know that this wont be enough to start with. Generally I am planning to double this amount at least and than proceed. I think I will stick to AP as this is probably the easiest one for me which what I already have. I think I've got a good deal 30 HDD for $10 what do you think? Even Aluminum will cover what I have paid for. 

Cheers
Kal


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 16, 2013)

> Even Aluminum will cover what I have paid for.



If you do not count the time of work and the cost of chemicals, then this is always a good starting point. Small quantity refining will always be a hobby, no matter how cheap you get your stuff. You will probably get more money just selling the pins, but I guess that is not what you want.


----------



## kalseo (Jun 16, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> > Even Aluminum will cover what I have paid for.
> 
> 
> 
> If you do not count the time of work and the cost of chemicals, then this is always a good starting point. Small quantity refining will always be a hobby, no matter how cheap you get your stuff. You will probably get more money just selling the pins, but I guess that is not what you want.




It is definitely a hobby and the money are not so important. It might change in time, as there is nobody that is doing that in the area where I am living.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 18, 2013)

Be prepared for a very long process - to do pins in AP.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 18, 2013)

Sulfuric cell is very fast, but IMAO it should be at least 1 or more gramm gold in a 1 litre cell. Otherwise it's not worth the effort.


----------



## gold4mike (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd recommend you sell the hard drive boards as is, without removing the pins. The boards are worth about $10.00 per pound and you already mentioned the aluminum. You can also sell the motors for about $0.35 per pound.

The amount of gold you'll get from even 60 hard drives worth of pins will be so little it will be hard to see.

If you want a fun hobby with little or no return on your investment, carry on with your original plan.

(sorry to be a downer)


----------



## kalseo (Jul 14, 2013)

gold4mike said:


> I'd recommend you sell the hard drive boards as is, without removing the pins. The boards are worth about $10.00 per pound and you already mentioned the aluminum. You can also sell the motors for about $0.35 per pound.
> 
> The amount of gold you'll get from even 60 hard drives worth of pins will be so little it will be hard to see.
> 
> ...



I doubt that I can sell the boards straight away, as I am living in Asia currently, there are not many refiners and companies that do this, if any. The motors, I can use it definitely, another hobby of mine is robotics. If I buy the motors for my "robots" it will cost me $15 each, so this comes perfect to reuse it. 

Aluminum definitely returned my investment and I reinvest in 20 motherboards. Definitely thinking to make this a side business, it seems my wife wants to help with work too and she enjoy it. 

Actually, just ordered all necessary glassware and by the end of the week, my melting furnace will arrive too. 

Cheers
Kal


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 14, 2013)

You could sell them on ebay. It should only be amounts, so the shipping cost would be ok. Bored european and US american youtube watchers pay more for it on ebay, than there is recoverable metal in it.It's pathetic!


----------



## niteliteone (Jul 14, 2013)

kalseo said:


> Hi Gold Refining Forum friends,
> (snip)
> Kind regards
> Kal


Hello Kelseo,
Welcome to the forum.
The AP method will be a little slow but will give you time to collect more scrap and *Read* Hokes book along with the many threads that will help you learn what is going on here.
I see you have attracted a few protagonists that seem to want you to Not do what you want too. Ignore their reasons and excuses to not do what you want, but put that much more effort into learning what you are here for.

Do read Hokes book, that is free to download if you haven't already.
Looking forward to hearing of your progress in learning this fine art and hope you enjoy many years of fun as I have.

Did I mention Read Hokes book ???
As it Will cover many questions that will arise as you start working with metals and chemicals. Also when you are ready for your first batch. Post what you are actually doing and what happens if you have any questions.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 16, 2013)

nitel


> I see you have attracted a few protagonists that seem to want you to Not do what you want too.



Where do you read this? Both the other comments and mine only covers the possibilties and the pros and cons. He said, he doesn't believe, he can sell it. Some of us said, he can. Recovering from very small quantities cannot be profitable. But he says, the money is not important. Then HDD boards are a nice source for good pins and smd ceramic capacitors. Read the whole thread and please tell me, if I am wrong. Otherwise don't interprete others attitude, if you cannot be sure or ask, if you have got it right...I know, I am well advised to do this sometimes,too.


----------



## niteliteone (Jul 16, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> nitel
> 
> 
> > I see you have attracted a few protagonists that seem to want you to Not do what you want too.
> ...



read Harolds sig line.
You seem to fit into the second half of the phrase as most of what you are posting are opinionated drivel that has NO bearing on the topic at hand. (ie... REFINING)


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 16, 2013)

I will be aware of this and you are welcome to pm me, if this happens (in your opinion) again. If what you say is the case, it's a no go and it is not in my intention. I hope, that you just got this impression by accidentally having read only those threads, in which my comments match to your impression.

I still can't see it is the case in this thread. If not, this critic is posted in the wrong thread.

On the other side, this is the second time,I think, you have read superficially. I guess you already many times have been irritated by me and now you take every chance to diss me.


----------



## niteliteone (Jul 16, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> I will be aware of this and you are welcome to pm me, if this happens (in your opinion) again. If what you say is the case, it's a no go and it is not in my intention. I hope, that you just got this impression by accidentally having read only those threads, in which my comments match to your impression.
> 
> I still can't see it is the case in this thread. If not, this critic is posted in the wrong thread.
> 
> On the other side, this is the second time,I think, you have read superficially. I guess you already many times have been irritated by me and now you take every chance to diss me.



Love the way you so eloquently :roll: try to insult my reading comprehension with-out ever talking with me or knowing my background
I have read EVERY post made on this forum since the day it first went on line and fully understand EVERY word I have read.
If YOU feel I have reached my conclusion in error, that is YOUR opinion, which I honestly don't care about, as I am more concerned that fellow members receive "Factually Correct" information and not just some whimsical opinion you feel the need to spew.

PS. I have spoken up, not from this post you have made but from the culmination of the 549 posts you have made since joining less than 6 months ago.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 16, 2013)

> as I am more concerned that fellow members receive "Factually Correct" information and not just some whimsical opinion you feel the need to spew.



I take this critic very serious from a elder member. I am open for critic and willing to use it, but this critic comes late, too late and it comes publicly. If I don't read anything else, I take this critic as the general opinion of all members and I seclude myself from this forum.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 16, 2013)

Well folks, that has been a clear statement and I draw my consequences. There are some subjects, where I have promised one or another followup, some I was asked for and I stand by my promises. Then there is only left to say thank you butcher, geo, harold_v, lazersteve, lou, samuel-a, goldsilverpro, patnor1011, glondor, srlaulis, etack, palladium, cnbarr, marcel, g-axelson, tamlove, jmdlcar, 9kuuby9, lino, freechemist, frugalrefiner, resabed01, modtheworld44 and many others...* edit: how could I forget??? NOXX....great, great work! Thank you!!!!*

...for the inspiration, the knowlegde, your experience....you guys are great and I have great respect for you and your art.

So long!


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 16, 2013)

One last thing



> I see you have attracted a few protagonists that seem to want you to Not do what you want too.



I have read this thread again and again, trying to find, where I went wrong. There is nothing wrong. The only one who feels


> the need to spew


 anything, is you my friend, when you only repeat,what I already had said....something I interprete as not having read deeply, excuse me, I didn't know you understand


> every word


.

Good Sir, there is a meta line, a hidden agenda in what you today have done. Be proud of that.


----------



## niteliteone (Jul 16, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> One last thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I see that since I will NOT stoop to your childish ranting on the forum, You are now sending me messages by PM to continue your childish ranting
copy and paste of your PM;




> solar_plasma
> Active Member
> Posts: 552
> Joined: February 27th, 2013, 10:37 am
> ...



If You have trouble accepting criticism about keeping posts related to ""Acceptable Practices"" on the forum and not suggesting less than acceptable practices their are no issues.
But for some reason YOU have decided to defend your right to mislead and\or post drivel as your last few posts clearly show.

edited to remove a comment that might escalate this since he doesn't want to let it go.


----------



## Smack (Jul 17, 2013)

What's the big deal? Keep your drama to PM's and stop posting all this crap on the open forum.


----------



## bee (Jul 17, 2013)

oh common imm enjoying
children.....


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 17, 2013)

solar


> I will be aware of this and you are welcome to pm me, if this happens (in your opinion) again. If what you say is the case, it's a no go and it is not in my intention. I hope, that you just got this impression by accidentally having read only those threads, in which my comments match to your impression.
> 
> I still can't see it is the case in this thread. If not, this critic is posted in the wrong thread.






> I take this critic very serious from a elder member. I am open for critic and willing to use it, but this critic comes late, too late and it comes publicly. If I don't read anything else, I take this critic as the general opinion of all members and I seclude myself from this forum.






> I have read this thread again and again, trying to find, where I went wrong. There is nothing wrong.



I showed, I tried to switch to personal mail, so the public forum can run smooth again, which he refused. I begged for telling me, what I wrote in this thread, that is misleading, - he didn't. After I signalized two times, that I would like to continue this in personal mails and after I signalized more than three times, that I am willing to take the critic, he continues flaming me:

niteliteone


> If You have trouble accepting criticism about keeping posts related to ""Acceptable Practices"" on the forum and not suggesting less than acceptable practices their are no issues.
> But for some reason YOU have decided to defend your right to mislead and\or post drivel as your last few posts clearly show.
> 
> edited to remove a comment that might escalate this since he doesn't want to let it go.



For me this is a sad story. But I thank for this experience to feel cybermobbed. It sound childish to many, but there is a man behind this nickname, family father, a brother, a child, a upright citizen who wants to do good, who didn't sleep this night and whose stomach is aking, when he thinks about, what went wrong. It is a good experience, I can use this for my daily work.

Another thing, I got aware of a silent majority. Though I got one friendly personal mail not to listen to one member, unless it is noxx, a mod or harold, - thank you for this. Wise words, but I am not wise, but sometimes too emotional. Back to this silent majority,...if I should be right saying here has happened unjustice, only if, then you have just participated by your silence.


----------



## shmandi (Jul 17, 2013)

solar, if it matters, I enjoy reading your posts and have learned a lot from them.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## pattt (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi, 
I wanted to say that I don't have any problem with your posts Solar, I didn't see anything in your post (or your other posts) that justifies " nite's "
reaction.
I am new here, and have lots to learn from all of you, I also think that this kind of problems should be in private as much as possible.
Have a nice day and I go on reading some more posts 

Pat


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok, guys. Enough steam has been let off. 

solar_plasma ---- niteliteone

No more shots at one another. Not even by PM---that's not what it's for. If you two can't enjoy a polite exchange, simply ignore one another. After all, none of us like everyone we meet. 

Lets leave this issue behind us and get back to the point of the forum---refining. 

It's difficult for folks when dealing with those from different cultures. Something said in one country may be perfectly harmless, yet quite offensive to someone elsewhere. Lets try to keep that in mind as we read posts from foreign lands (this applies to everyone). 

Harold


----------



## butcher (Jul 18, 2013)

I just read this post, and was surprised by what I just read,from these two good members, then I get to page two and see where Harold so eloquently set the stage for resolution to what seems to me misunderstanding or emotion gone wild.

I must say I have read almost all posts on the forum and many times I do not understand much of what I read, some chemist have a way of saying things that I have a hard time understanding, some people say things in a way I have a hard time understanding, or when people from other country's translate their message some things get lost in translation, some people have a way of saying things that can easily be misunderstood, I have lived with the same woman 38 years and many times we still misunderstand each other. :lol:


----------

